# 2009 Costume Ideas



## Jackielantern

I don't have a clue. I have a black corset I'd really like to incorporate somehow. Thought about being a witch again this year, but who knows.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*I will do what I did last year only a little different. Last year I found a great old victorian wedding dress and dyed it gun metal grey. I was a glamour ghoul/ hostess. So this year I am already on the look out for my next great gown. Last year I had a fabulous train and everything. Im looking for something similar only this year I think Im going for a blood red big ball type gown with lots of beading I hope. Funky Hair andmakeup...we'll see, who knows I may go in looking for one thing and come out with something completely different. Either way I know I will be hitting the consignment shops. I spent 20 bucks last year and got a fabulous gown. Go into any costume shop and you can easily drop 75 bucks or more and come out with just a few yards of cheap material, so I will definately stick to the consignment shops*


----------



## Halloween Princess

I already know my plans, but that doesn't mean they wont change. I am going to be goth/punk. I want a black wig with bright red streaks in it. I am going to get fake guaged earrings from Hot Topic and a fake spiderweb tattoo. I am still deciding on black contacts. 

It'll be perfect since my everyday attire includes a lot of pink and is very girlie.


----------



## firedancer41

We may finally have a Quentin Tarantino party this year for Halloween. We have been wanting to have one for so long. We may just finally do it. 

The costume possiblities are endless. I was thinking either Mia Wallace (Pulp Fiction) or maybe going with Kill Bill, either The Bride or Gogo. I just can't decide!


----------



## freudstein

I was thinking of doing Tiffany(Bride of Chucky). I am a huge Chucky fan, and whilst I am not keen at all on Seed of Chucky, the rest of the films are magnificent! Plus, Tiff is a babe!  

now.....the thing that's bothereing me would be the big puffy skirt again, as I did this with my 'Phantom' costume this(well, 'last') year.  O.K, it would be white rather than black like last time, but it's still too similar!


----------



## Alucard888888

I have always wanted to do a Phantom Of The Opera costume...I think i'll add that to my projects for 09. I love Tiffany from the Bride Of Chucky! She IS a babe Haha!


----------



## TheCostumer

freudstein said:


> I was thinking of doing Tiffany(Bride of Chucky). I am a huge Chucky fan, and whilst I am not keen at all on Seed of Chucky, the rest of the films are magnificent! Plus, Tiff is a babe!
> 
> now.....the thing that's bothereing me would be the big puffy skirt again, as I did this with my 'Phantom' costume this(well, 'last') year.  O.K, it would be white rather than black like last time, but it's still too similar!


That would be a great costume.

I have all of the films. Tiffany was played by Jennifer Tilly a great looking actress.

I think that you would be a hit with that costume for Halloween!


----------



## TheCostumer

*The Joker Nurse*

With budgets tight , I am hoping to be the Joker Nurse for next Halloween as shown in the picture.










The outfit and wig would not be that expensive. And plain socks and a pair of keds.

The most difficul;t part ( but not expensive) would be the joker's makeup.

So, I shall check it out.


----------



## runswithvampires

that joker picture is awesome... I'm not quite sure yet what i want to be ... either vampire or i was really impressed by some of the forums alterations on wedding gowns and was thinking of buying one and vamping it up really grungy but elegant... now nobody go steal my idea...lol j/k


----------



## MHooch

firedancer41 said:


> We may finally have a Quentin Tarantino party this year for Halloween. We have been wanting to have one for so long. We may just finally do it.
> 
> The costume possiblities are endless. I was thinking either Mia Wallace (Pulp Fiction) or maybe going with Kill Bill, either The Bride or Gogo. I just can't decide!


OMG fire what a great idea!! Quentin is on my list of favorite directors/writers. How about a group costume of Reservoir Dogs?? You would make a FABULOUS bride. Now where to find a bright yellow jumpsuit???


----------



## Annea

I'm thinking of an evil mermaid costume.


----------



## Nyxy

I'm not so sure yet about mine. I hope for a yard masoleum, so some sort of just dead "Lady", but have a hooded cape and have face and throat make up all mangled looking. Normal vs. Surprised ghorror. 
But of course we have mostly the under 5 croud so a dummied down version would be best. Any suggestions other than white face and blacked out eyes anyone?


----------



## MHooch

We're doing Vampires this year, and I already want bigger fangs. I got the subtle scarecrow fangs, but I'd like to try the full size ones. I'm not much for being subtle with my Halloween costumes. My husband wants to do the Gary Oldman Dracula with the grey suit and top hat. I haven't decided what kind of costume I'm going to do yet, just a vampire. With BIG fangs.


----------



## GDfreak

Vampire.... again. But I'll have other costumed for partys. One will be punk rock freddy and than I'm thinking the mad hatter but something kinda tim burton style. I cant wait till october


----------



## firedancer41

MHooch said:


> OMG fire what a great idea!! Quentin is on my list of favorite directors/writers. How about a group costume of Reservoir Dogs?? You would make a FABULOUS bride. Now where to find a bright yellow jumpsuit???


Thanks Hooch!And the Reservoir Dogs idea is great! 




MHooch said:


> We're doing Vampires this year, and I already want bigger fangs. I got the subtle scarecrow fangs, but I'd like to try the full size ones. I'm not much for being subtle with my Halloween costumes. My husband wants to do the Gary Oldman Dracula with the grey suit and top hat. I haven't decided what kind of costume I'm going to do yet, just a vampire. With BIG fangs.


What? No Twilight vampire costume?


----------



## Dr. Z

firedancer41 said:


> We may finally have a Quentin Tarantino party this year for Halloween. We have been wanting to have one for so long. We may just finally do it.
> 
> The costume possiblities are endless. I was thinking either Mia Wallace (Pulp Fiction) or maybe going with Kill Bill, either The Bride or Gogo. I just can't decide!



I cannot decide either... Crap ! why is Halloween only ones by year!!


----------



## MobileMayhem

I usually am a wizard, but this year I want to try maybe a Dr. Jeckyl type character.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

runswithvampires said:


> that joker picture is awesome... I'm not quite sure yet what i want to be ... either vampire or i was really impressed by some of the forums alterations on wedding gowns and was thinking of buying one and vamping it up really grungy but elegant... now nobody go steal my idea...lol j/k


*
Hey Vamps I did a wedding gown last Halloween!! Found a great deal on an old dress and dyed it gun metal grey. Was a glamour ghoul! Not so grungy but fabulous I have pics on my profile page if you want to check it out.*


----------



## Scatterbrains

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I will do what I did last year only a little different. Last year I found a great old victorian wedding dress and dyed it gun metal grey. I was a glamour ghoul/ hostess. So this year I am already on the look out for my next great gown. Last year I had a fabulous train and everything. Im looking for something similar only this year I think Im going for a blood red big ball type gown with lots of beading I hope. Funky Hair andmakeup...we'll see, who knows I may go in looking for one thing and come out with something completely different. Either way I know I will be hitting the consignment shops. I spent 20 bucks last year and got a fabulous gown. Go into any costume shop and you can easily drop 75 bucks or more and come out with just a few yards of cheap material, so I will definately stick to the consignment shops*


yep...I got a great wedding dress for $10 at the local Savers Thrift store last year. 

I've got the pattern and the material to make my reaper robe/cloak but don't have a clue how to sew. Maybe I can just duct tape it together on the inside


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Scatterbrains said:


> yep...I got a great wedding dress for $10 at the local Savers Thrift store last year.
> 
> I've got the pattern and the material to make my reaper robe/cloak but don't have a clue how to sew. Maybe I can just duct tape it together on the inside


*
IF you dont know how to sew they make actual sewing glue believe it or not. all you have to do is iron a hem where you want. On the bottom of the cloak or down the sides. Once you have that nice and flat put the glue in side the hem and wella*


----------



## Scatterbrains

Spookilicious mama said:


> *
> IF you dont know how to sew they make actual sewing glue believe it or not. all you have to do is iron a hem where you want. On the bottom of the cloak or down the sides. Once you have that nice and flat put the glue in side the hem and wella*


does that glue hold up pretty good?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Scatterbrains said:


> does that glue hold up pretty good?


*As a matter of fact it does. Ive used it for emergencies. There is also a double sided tape for the same thing that is excellent. That hem will never come down. That might be easier for you if you are unsure about the glue.*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My wife and I usually have our costumes planned out by the previous November, but given some personal things the past 2 years we've been slacking.............I'm trying to start on ideas now for the both of us, hoping to finally have our first Halloween party this year and dress in costume for the party and TOT. 

Got a few ideas, but not sure which one to go with


----------



## MrsMyers666

I've been looking for some good vampire stuff. Think I'll be pinning some things together. Thanks to GDfreak I know what fangs to get. 
For my outfit I think I'm going to use a pencil skirt I already have and add sort of a trane to it. Then wear a black blouse with a corset, see attached. I think for my hair I'm going to put in these black and red clip on highlights. Maybe put my hair partially up with the streaks in there.


----------



## witchiepoo

i'm doing a gothic Raggedy Anne. I've seen a few costumes you can buy & will take ideas from each of them & create my own


----------



## Junit

firedancer41 said:


> We may finally have a Quentin Tarantino party this year for Halloween. We have been wanting to have one for so long. We may just finally do it.
> 
> The costume possiblities are endless. I was thinking either Mia Wallace (Pulp Fiction) or maybe going with Kill Bill, either The Bride or Gogo. I just can't decide!


Awesome! Definately go as Beatrix!


----------



## Junit

Spookilicious mama said:


> *As a matter of fact it does. Ive used it for emergencies. There is also a double sided tape for the same thing that is excellent. That hem will never come down. That might be easier for you if you are unsure about the glue.*


I've used double sided tape for hems and hiding bra straps. Works wonders


----------



## pandora

Oh gosh - I really have no idea. I had planned on a gothic Raggedy Ann/haunted doll look last year, but it didn't pan out. I have to make some adjustments to my current dress for my Bewitched Bash (added red touches last year), but as for Halloween....I'm not really sure...too many things to consider..

MrsMyers - I really agree with the clip in hair. I dyed my hair black 3 years ago and REALLY regretted it. For about 3 weeks it was fine, but then it gets kind of too much!


----------



## LadyAlthea

i want something awesome without a ton of fuss. 

no idea what that would be. i usually go tot he parade in NYC village...so it cant be something too complicated because of the travel into the city. 

hmmmm

i have no idea yet.


----------



## DeathDealer

I was going to do a classic Halloween costume, but then I realized I never did Frank from Donnie Darko, so for now that is the plan.


----------



## RedSonja

Maybe this year, I'll finally do the Corpse Bride....


----------



## Big Nick

I am hoping to go as the Creeper from Jeepers Creepers.


----------



## MrsMyers666

pandora said:


> Oh gosh - I really have no idea. I had planned on a gothic Raggedy Ann/haunted doll look last year, but it didn't pan out. I have to make some adjustments to my current dress for my Bewitched Bash (added red touches last year), but as for Halloween....I'm not really sure...too many things to consider..
> 
> MrsMyers - I really agree with the clip in hair. I dyed my hair black 3 years ago and REALLY regretted it. For about 3 weeks it was fine, but then it gets kind of too much!


Could you do a combo some how of your ideas?

I have 2 red clip in and 2 black so one of each on both sides. Maybe buy more with an Ulta coupon since the sell them there. I got a lot of compliments when I wore the black ones, they were subtle in my hair, but looked good (I already have a reddish tone).


----------



## CharlieWinslow

Oops, I started a similar thread... Sorry! I guess we'll get more suggestions this way, hey?


----------



## Curlgoddess

I want to be a cemetary angel this year. I'm hoping to make it convincing enough, so that I look like part of my haunt >=) Then I can share in the fun with my hubby of scaring the jeepers out of people =)


----------



## Lynn

Big Nick said:


> I am hoping to go as the Creeper from Jeepers Creepers.


We did the Jeepers Creepers guy a few years ago.... with the hat, coat and wings that expaned. It was really cool!

I think I'm doing the Vampire thing or a Werewolf... I just have to decide which one I want. 

So what teeth were you looking into MrsMyers ?


----------



## Lynn

Last year I was a Pirate... but my pirate costume will work for my Vampire.
It looks kinda like in VanHelsing.... Kate Beckinsales costume. I can recycle it.!


----------



## rockplayson

Halloween Princess said:


> I already know my plans, but that doesn't mean they wont change. I am going to be goth/punk. I want a black wig with bright red streaks in it. I am going to get fake guaged earrings from Hot Topic and a fake spiderweb tattoo. I am still deciding on black contacts.
> 
> It'll be perfect since my everyday attire includes a lot of pink and is very girlie.


 
A blonde wig with red stipes would work really well to if your wearing all black. Look at pictures of PINK (the artist-music) for good punk hair ideas.


----------



## Mz Skull

I'm going as the ringmaster for my pyscho circus theme and the hubby still hasn't decided what he's going to be yet.......I'll just have fun with me whip! LOL


----------



## LHALLOW

love the psycho circuis idea....that was my 2nd choice for this year if hubby didn't like the first one!

Unless your a Zelda freak, my costume means nothing to you; but I'm doing the human version of Midna from the Twighlight Princess game and hubby is going to be Ganondorf (if we can figure out how to make a decent costume). We're sticking with the video game themed party.


----------



## alucard

*Zelda kicks @$$*



LHALLOW said:


> love the psycho circuis idea....that was my 2nd choice for this year if hubby didn't like the first one!
> 
> Unless your a Zelda freak, my costume means nothing to you; but I'm doing the human version of Midna from the Twighlight Princess game and hubby is going to be Ganondorf (if we can figure out how to make a decent costume). We're sticking with the video game themed party.


That's an awesome idea! From one Zelda fan to another, I would love to see how that turns out!


----------



## alucard

More than likely, I will be fitting electronics on a ghostbuster proton pack I built from last Halloween. Everyone at the office loved it! I just wish I could have got lights and sound in it before the big day.


----------



## Scry

This year i'm planning a Wolverine (from the movie) if i get back into shape. Black Catsuit, Crazy hair and claws ahoy!

or 

a Terminator with torn face so you can see the endoskeleton beneath, Sarah Connor Chronicles has turned me into such a geek lol. Not sure how i'll make all the weaponry, realistic looking Guns seem to be a no-no when it comes to costume shops. for understandable reasons ofc, but i just really don't want something too Toylike.
This should also pan nicely with the Release of the new Terminator movie.


----------



## crash

The costume I really want to do is the guy doing the lead vocals during the costume party in the movie Hocus Pocus. I love that costume, and I've started looking for the parts to do it. Found some great felt top hats, and some cool skeleton torso shirts, but I can't find a good looking coat with tails that closely resembles the one in the film. I hope I don't have to have it custom made.


----------

